

Zendesk Support is Down - jeffl8n
http://support.zendesk.com/
Per @ZendeskOps on Twitter, there is a network issue and there is no ETA on when it is coming back up yet.<p>This is affecting a lot of customers (if not all) who use Zendesk.
======
jeffl8n
Per @ZendeskOps on Twitter, there is a network issue and there is no ETA on
when it is coming back up yet.

This is affecting a lot of customers (if not all) who use Zendesk.

------
jeffl8n
UPDATE: ~4:45PM Eastern - @ZendeskOps reported they rolled out 'mitigation
measures' to resolve the outage. It appears all of their services are up now.

------
jeffl8n
UPDATE: 2:55pm Eastern - @ZendeskOps say they (along with other customers at
their hosting provider) are under a DDoS attack.

